# Difference between 10 and 11 speed chain rings



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

I see a lot of aftermarket chain rings labeled 10-11 speed. Just wondering what the actual machined difference between my Campy Record 10 speed rings and the 11 speed ones from the Campy groupo. I know a lot of guys seem to be mixing and matching 10-11 speed components.I assume the rings are closer together because of the narrower chain. If I am able to use the 10 speed setup, will I be giving up anything like shifting crispness?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Take a look at some of the threads here in the Campy section this has been well covered. A lot of people are pretty happy with 10 speed rings, 11 speed rings have narrower tooth profiles and are closer together than 10.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Although the big ring mounting surface was machined about .6mm thinner, which would lead to the conclusion that the tooth spacing is closer, that does not appear to be the case. Campy's official drawing shows the spacing to be 7.7mm. and I got 7.6mm when I measured with a precision scale. I've got an old 9/10 speed FSA triple crank that has nearly identical spacing, so there is really no significant change in spacing.

Campy claims to have made substantial improvements to the ramps and pin that assist the shift up to the big ring. That's where the extra material may have gone - reducing the gap between the ramps and little ring.

I used a Campy 10 crank with 11 speed for about 300 miles and had no problems with it.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

C-40 said:


> Although the big ring mounting surface was machined about .6mm thinner, .....


There is another thread about replacing the 2009 Centaur 10-speed crankset outer chainring that is stamped (many don't like the cheap look). The chainring mounting tab is narrower then the regular machined 10-speed chainring from Record, Chorus and the older Centaur cranks.

Question is can the new 11-speed outer chainring be used on the current Centaur cranks.


----------

